# Whoo hoo My first publication!



## dustinzgirl (May 30, 2009)

My "drabbler" which is a form of flash fiction of 100 words, has been accepted!
The story, "How Many Times Have We Been Told Not To Genetically Hack The Mitochondria? Seriously, Dude", has been accepted for publication! It will appear in Issue 14: When Genetic Experiments Go Bad, which will be published in July 2009!

You can purchase this, and a lot of other really super awesome stuff, from

Anthologies

When it becomes available in July!

The editor, who is really nice, also asked if I had other work that I could send in!

I'm really excited since this is my first fiction print acceptance, even tho its just a tiny story its really neat!


----------



## Ursa major (May 30, 2009)

Congratulations, Dusty, particularly about the editor's remark about other work.




(I'm assuming that the title does not count towards the 100 words.)


----------



## dustinzgirl (May 30, 2009)

Ursa major said:


> Congratulations, Dusty, particularly about the editor's remark about other work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!

No the title doesn't count towards the 100 words, the titles could be 15 words or less, so I used the title as the set up, basically. Its actually really hard to have an intro, drama, and conclusion in 100 words or less!


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (May 30, 2009)

Excellent news!  Congratulations, Dusty.

(But, so that we can buy the story when it's available, issue 14 of _what_ publication?)


----------



## Pyan (May 30, 2009)

Excellent news! Well done, Dusty!!


----------



## dustinzgirl (May 30, 2009)

Teresa Edgerton said:


> Excellent news!  Congratulations, Dusty.
> 
> (But, so that we can buy the story when it's available, issue 14 of _what_ publication?)




Ha ha!

It's called _The Drabbler_ Issue 14: When Genetic Experiments Go Bad

Thanks Py and T!


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (May 30, 2009)

Ah, I see.  I should have gone further down the page (it's a very long page!), found the magazine, and made the connection.


----------



## Shadow Trooper (May 30, 2009)

*Congratulations DG*


 







 Glad I popped in before going to bed. It's great to hear your good news, really happy for you, well done.


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (May 30, 2009)

Congratulations DG.


----------



## Interference (May 31, 2009)

I couldn't be happier for you, Dusty, I'm so impressed I may even cry.

Well done.


----------



## Ian Whates (May 31, 2009)

Well done, Dusty!  Really pleased for you!


----------



## BookStop (May 31, 2009)

Oh, Yay! That's awesome, DG! Congradulations!


----------



## thaddeus6th (May 31, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## chopper (May 31, 2009)

nice one!


----------



## Nesacat (May 31, 2009)

Congratulations Dusty. Here's to much more of the same.


----------



## gully_foyle (May 31, 2009)

Go Dusty!


----------



## Toby Frost (May 31, 2009)

Good on you. Good work!


----------



## j d worthington (May 31, 2009)

As all the others have said, congrats, Dustie! This IS good news; and I wish for you many, many more....


----------



## Susan Boulton (May 31, 2009)

Super congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Lilmizflashythang (May 31, 2009)

Glad you made it., now you have to keep it.


----------



## SpaceShip (May 31, 2009)

Well done Dusty! If you fly fast enough we will latch on to your thermals and - who knows, maybe the Chrons will be full of success stories.

But till that day dawns - congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Lobolover (May 31, 2009)

Not bad , though It has me wonder about your story, seeing as nearly half of the anticipated word count gets spent in the title


----------



## Patrick Mahon (May 31, 2009)

Well done Dustinzgirl - it gives hope to the rest of us!


----------



## Grimward (May 31, 2009)

You go girl! 

Great news, your Dustiness.  Very happy for you.


----------



## dustinzgirl (May 31, 2009)

Lobolover said:


> Not bad , though It has me wonder about your story, seeing as nearly half of the anticipated word count gets spent in the title



LOL! Well the title could be 15 words or less, and then the story no more than 100 words separate from the title. To keep the word count down in the story, I used science shorthand for genetic code. (I'm a nerd, I read a lot, I know these things, for some stupid reason.)

Thank you everyone for your warm congratulations! I'm so excited about this! And yeah, I hope this is a tiding of more goodies to come! 

Its cool because after, oh, I don't know, FOUR YEARS of denials and tons of scrapped stuff, I get published and a request for other work. I guess I just had to find my like-minded niche , you know, other crazy people (and, practice, practice, practice) LOL!


----------



## Grimward (Jun 1, 2009)

And now we can say "We knew her when......"


----------



## Parson (Jun 1, 2009)

Go Dusty!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## Rosemary (Jun 2, 2009)

Congratulations Dusty! Wonderful news.


----------



## dask (Jun 2, 2009)

WOW! Way to go. Don't stop now.


----------



## KESpires (Jun 18, 2009)

dustinzgirl said:


> My "drabbler" which is a form of flash fiction of 100 words, has been accepted!
> The story, "How Many Times Have We Been Told Not To Genetically Hack The Mitochondria? Seriously, Dude", has been accepted for publication! It will appear in Issue 14: When Genetic Experiments Go Bad, which will be published in July 2009!
> 
> You can purchase this, and a lot of other really super awesome stuff, from
> ...


 
Congratulations! It's a great feeling.


----------



## Pyar (Jun 18, 2009)

Congratulations! I'm sure this the first of many, many more publications to come.


----------



## mercs (Jun 23, 2009)

I've never really done the short stories, but fair play and congratulations. I can't even fathom being able to write something in 100 words or less -in fact this post must be getting quite near to that amount already!


----------

